# 2005 Maxima Fog Lights



## Rbperry1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My 2005 Maxima has blown both of the fog lights. Can anybody tell me the how to change the bulbs? They look kinda difficult to get to?


----------



## Terrentius (Dec 17, 2007)

Bulb Replacement EKS0090E
1. For LH side, remove air cleaner case. 
For RH side, position IPDM E/R aside and remove washer tank inlet. 
2. Turn the plastic cap counterclockwise to unlock it from the combination
lamp.
3. Disconnect fog lamp bulb connector.
4. Unlock the retaining spring and remove the bulb.
CAUTION:
 Do not touch the glass of bulb directly by hand. Keep
grease and other oily substances away from it. Do not
touch bulb by hand while it is lit or right after being
turned off. Burning may result.
 Do not leave bulb out of fog lamp reflector for a long time
because dust, moisture smoke, etc., may affect the performance
of fog lamp. When replacing bulb, be sure to replace it with new one.
 After installing the bulb, be sure to install the plastic cap securely to ensure watertightness.
Installation is in the reverse order of removal.


----------



## gopchad (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the post. The directions worked great.


Terrentius said:


> Bulb Replacement EKS0090E
> 1. For LH side, remove air cleaner case.
> For RH side, position IPDM E/R aside and remove washer tank inlet.
> 2. Turn the plastic cap counterclockwise to unlock it from the combination
> ...


----------

